# A new knife project for today.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As you know, I got a set of three knives from Blue Ridge. The Homefront Hunter was the pick of the litter, and I already had three pristine Prequels. That second knife, also a "Field Strip Technology" example, was the one I chose to polish today.

I should have just stood in bed, YIKES, what a disaster!

The name of the knife should have told me how difficult the project would run. The name of the knife is Hvas," which my Aunt Clara says is Sicilian for "_low rent harbor thief_." The Lakota Indians refer to this knife as "The Vegetarian," which is a slur to a brave who just can't seem to hunt or process meat.

But Sicilian or Lakota, this knife has problems. The tip is fine, the portion directly in front of the ricasso is meaty enough, just misshapen. The belly of the knife has a bevel that is thin and flat. This brings up a quandary, how do you shape a knife when the part you need is already gone?

The word for that condition is also Sicilian. But it's a swear word, and there are kids now up and around...

The drama continues.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

This is the section of the knife that needs to be repaired.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, the shaping is done. The belly has been repaired and I built a new tip for the knife by taking its original point to a diamond plate and removing it.

I dug around in the pile of stones that are gathering dust and found a rock I didn't even know still existed. Oh, it was a Schwartz stone, a black 220 soft. On the backing plate was the ledger, "_For Guys Who Cannot Sharpen_." It has been a few years since I needed this stone.

But the edge is now uniform, the tip is deadly and the most of one side looks like the obverse side, so I'm going to call today a 97% success.

Lots of work for a cheap folder, but it will be a gift. I have a friend, a feisty little girl who once was a barista at the coffee cafe' in the mall. She was a natural redhead (she's now blonde and defines herself as "under cover"), pump handle high and would fight anyone. That's the girl named Kayla I've written about. At first, I gave her knives just to keep her breathing. In a strange twist of fate, the old CC Rider hang-out called "The Wisconsin Inn" is now at the same spot, and called simply "The Wisco." That's her hang-out, a more subdued group, even has live music.

Well, I'm going to give Kayla yet another knife (and a necklace blade for stealth carry to dodge a bouncer's wand) and tell her this is a different blade--one for eating. As stated, it comes apart with your bare hands, and it would be nice to know Kayla is not getting fingerprinted, she's just dining...


----------

